# AZ Haunters march Monster Mud Madness!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Check it out HERE.

Dionicia is hosting the Make & Take March 18th -get ready to play in the mud!
Yes guys and ghouls, we are gonna be a monster muddin. Do you have something you would like to douse in layers of latex paint and joint compound? Well, you're in luck, this will be the date and the place to do it.

























Bring your mud, your projects, your ideas, experience and questions and let's get muddy!
(Seriously, you may get dirty here. Dress accordingly.)
Oh - and remember that next month (April 22) the infamous Halstaff is coming to Rob G's house to talk all things haunting! There will be electronics, pneumatics, and Heaven knows what else going on. 
You want to be there.
Want to know about all the events scheduled for 2012? Check it out!

We are still loking for a few people to volunteer to host some of them. If you're interested, send a PM to Dionicia. If you are centrally located, all the better!

Happy haunting!


----------

